# medical supplies for patients in office



## jsa1517 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello-

I am in Connecticut, in an internal medicine office.  We have some medical supplies here in the office that patients may need.  

Example: They may see the Physician for carpal tunnel, the Physician may suggest to the patient a wrist splint which we have in the office.  Can we charge and/or bill the patient for these supplies?  We also have, cervical collars, finger splints, ace bandages, etc..  

We have a list with prices for our office, we have billed patients in the past, however the issue was just brought up that we may not be able to be charging/billing the patients? (due to Durable medical supply coverage? does it depend on the patients insurance?)

Does anyone know anything regarding this matter? I would appreciate feedback!

Thanks-
Jackie


----------



## mcpalmeter (Mar 16, 2012)

CMS has a list of 2012 codes for OTS (off the shelf) orthotics.  Click on the following link and then scroll down the page to the downloads section.

http://www.cms.gov/DMEPOSFeeSched/04_OTS_Orthotics.asp

Also, here is a link to a Medicare transmittal which tells you where to file the claim based on the procedure code (Local contractor or DME contractor).

http://www.cms.gov/transmittals/downloads/R2132CP.pdf

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 16, 2012)

in order to bill the supplies you will have to first apply for a DME supplier number for Medicare , many other commercial carriers require this as well.  If you do not have that number then you need to get the ABN signed from the patient before you can charge them since they can get this same supply from a supplier that will be able to bill the carrier.


----------

